# Heads-up: Scheduled System Maint on Dec 2 and Dec 10



## rhonda (Nov 28, 2014)

From the Member website:


> *Upcoming Scheduled System Maintenance*
> 
> On Dec. 2, 2014 at 4:00 p.m. PT until Dec. 3, 2014 6:30 a.m. PT website users will be unable to complete online dues and loan payments as well as access the Owner to Owner Communication page. On Dec. 10 all WorldMark by Wyndham® systems will be unavailable and your Vacation Planning Center will be closed. Normal business operations will resume on Thursday, Dec. 11. We apologize for the interruption.


----------

